# Definitions...



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

So what is ok to say? If you have a dog in conformation who has showed, but starts to do well one year later... Can you say that this is the dog's first time doing well and gaining points? I.E. calling it the first weekend out?...

My Mantha who was shown a lot in conformation just got her CD. She was ten plus. She got her title in three straight shows if I do not count the show about two years prior...


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't know-
First weekend out makes me think first time in the ring with a new handler or first time ever. 

With obedience I think it is a little different. I'd probably say that she finished her title in X tries at age X. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

It always bugs me when people feel compelled to give exact statistics for conformation, I'm not sure why. I would rather someone just say "finished owner handled in limited showing" or something vague like that. I agree with Melissa, I think it's different for obedience so I would just give the number of tries.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

